# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Problme code VHDL

## illidan92

Bonjour,

Je suis tudiant en premire anne d'cole d'ingnieur et j'ai un projet  raliser en VHDL. Cependant un de mes programmes compile avec 2 erreurs dont je ne trouve pas la solution...

Les erreurs sont les suivantes :



```

```

Et voici mon programme : 



```

```

Si vous avez la moindre ide d'o provient cette erreur, je veux bien que vous m'en fassiez part !  ::roll:: 

Merci.

----------


## mith06

Salut,

Voici une premire trame, je n'ai pas touche au process affichage (trop long a corriger)



```

```

Les process a reset a synchrones scrivent comme ca:


```

```

C'est risqu de faire autrement

----------


## illidan92

Merci pour la correction, mon programme est tout de suite plus propre.
Par contre pour mon erreur de compilation, j'ai finalement trouv la solution. Dans mon process affichage il me manquait 2 end if... Tout simplement  ::mrgreen:: 

Merci encore.

----------

